

US Supreme Court won't weaken presumptive strength of patents - spenrose
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/10/business/10bizcourt.html

======
reader5000
The ruling is likely correct in that the change should come from Congress, but
the change needs to come. Patent trolls are leeching off small devs now and
software innovation has just become a minefield.

------
killerswan
Good news for people who love litigation...

~~~
petegrif
Not really. In fact it makes a large swathe of speculative litigation to
invalidate patents rather less likely so you can rest easy. :)

~~~
killerswan
Ahh, yes, those...

